# Gay Redemption: 10 Ways to Get Out of the Gay LifeStyle...If You Want Out



## Shimmie (May 28, 2009)

This is a spinoff to Supergirl's thread. There is redemption for her Church member. Please do not present any arguments about this topic. Instead, just pray. Please allow someone out there who is struggling with their sexual gender and homosexuality to be blessed and helped, most of all set free. 

satan has gay persons in a horrible bondage and they truly do not see anyway out of it. Their souls are at stake for they are living in unrepented sin and satan is using it to destroy them. 

This woman in the testimony below was a serious gay activist and now she has a powerful and successful Ministry for gays. 

Here's her testimony of how God set her free. 

http://www.venusmagazine.org/cover_story.html

*"Redeemed! 10 Ways to Get Out of the Gay...**Life, If You Want Out"*

*by Charlene E. Cothran, *
*Venus Magazine Publisher, October 2006*

*Over the past 29 years of my life I have been an aggressive, creative and strategic supporter of gay and lesbian issues. I’ve organized and participated in countless marches and various lobbying efforts in the fight for equal treatment of gay men and lesbians. I have kept current on the issues and made financial contributions to those organizations doing work about which I was most passionate. *

*As the publisher of a 13 year old periodical which targets Black gays and lesbians, I have had the opportunity to publicly address thousands, influencing closeted people to ‘come out’ and stand up for them selves, which is particularly difficult in the African-American community. *

*But now, I must come out of the closet again. I have recently experienced the power of change that came over me once I completely surrendered to the teachings of Jesus Christ. As a believer of the word of God, I fully accept and have always known that same-sex relationships are not what God intended for us.*

*I don’t expect that this message will be widely received, quite the contrary. But, I do know that there is someone, possibly reading this very article, who is tired and unhappy living this way. Someone, in your heart of hearts, is searching for a way out, but you just can’t seem to break free on your own. I am speaking to my gay and lesbian brothers and sisters who want real peace; the kind you’ve heard about, sung about, read about. It is simpler than you think to acquire it and there is no condemnation once you’ve entered it. *

*Although I have lived as a lesbian for my entire adult life, it is without a doubt my soul’s purpose to use my gifts to LOVINGLY share the truth about how we got here: how we came to be gay or lesbian, how we came to enjoy our ‘lifestyle’ and how we came to believe that this was OK with God. [Romans 1:21-28]*

*Many argue that each individual should determine for themselves what God intends for him or her. This would indicate that we each have a separate set of biblical rules to live by. This is untrue. If you are ready for change and willing to open yourself to the truth, God’s love can bring your current belief system in line with His Word. Jesus will cleanse and forgive all confessed sin from a willing heart. Homosexuality is only one of them. It is no greater sin than any of the others, but it is sin. *

*By now you’re asking, ‘Has she lost her mind? My answer is NO. I didn’t lose it, I gave it away! In fact, I traded it in for a new one! [Romans 12:1-2]*
*ONE TUESDAY MORNING*

*I was minding my own business one fine New Jersey morning when I received a call from a local pastor, the Rev. Vanessia M. Livingston. I had never spoken to her previously. She was calling to add a statement to an article about her gospel group in another paper we own called the Kitchen Table News. *
*I don't remember how we got on the subject of salvation but she could not have known how much I had been struggling with trying to reckon my spiritual upbringing with my lesbian lifestyle. *

*My stiff-necked resistance to the truth arose in me as she ministered. I honestly figured that if I simply mentioned the 'L' word that she'd drop the phone, anoint it with oil and that would be the last I'd hear from her. But that's not what happened. The pastor prophetically confirmed what I've known for years, 'one day you will come out of the world and bring many gay and lesbian souls out with you.' She asked if today was the day that I would choose but I said no. I felt the power of conviction upon me as she spoke but I resisted and hardened my heart against the truth as I had done many times before. I was not willing to hear her or give up my all to God, especially knowing that I had a confirmed speaking engagement scheduled the following week at the Schomberg Center during New York City Gay Pride.*

*HAVE MERCY*

*As I blurted out that I was a proud card-carrying lesbian, the pastor reminded me that God’s mercy allowed me to survive my experiences as He developed my gifts, all as a part of His plan to lead others to Him, others who will not perhaps hear her or other ministers who have not LIVED this experience.*

*She could not have had a clue about my encounters with the mercies of God. Mercy had indeed covered me during those dark 1993 days when my good friend Venus Landin, for whom this magazine is named, was shot and killed. I recalled how I went with her to her ex-lover’s home to recover her things, how the woman had built a fire using Venus’ precious journals as fuel, how she burned her clothes and how the flames and debris had fallen out of the fireplace’s box and were ablaze along the carpet. *

*I remembered the look on the woman’s face and in her eyes. I know in my heart that she had intended to murder Venus that night but she did not expect me to arrive with her. There, I stood at the very gates of hell. Given her state of mind, there was no reason for the woman not to have killed us both, then turn the gun on herself as she did Venus a week later. When I received the call that they were both found dead, I knew instantly that mercy had covered me, but why? *

*I YIELD*

*The spirit of God spoke directly into my soul and said you will choose this day who you will serve and if you make the wrong choice, I will allow you to drift so far away from me that you will never hear my voice again.*

*I gave God my heart and soul in the parking lot of the mall, right there in my car. A river of tears flowed as Jesus washed me and forgave me and redeemed me for His work. I intend be just as ‘out’ about my transformation as I was about my lesbian life. I have given every gift I have back to God, including VENUS Magazine. The target audience will remain the same but the mission has been renewed. Our new mission is to encourage, educate and assist those in the life who want change but can’t find a way out. My brother, my sister, please follow me out of this.*

*1. Establish and accept for yourself that God’s Word is true AS-IS. Do not allow gay theology to divorce the Old testament from the New or the written words of the Apostles from the spoken words of Jesus Christ. This is a good trick, but its no longer working because God is preparing to bring millions of gays and lesbians back to His feet. He has already chosen many of us for this specific purpose and He is waiting for YOU to accept His call.*

*2. Seek the truth within the scriptures about homosexuality and it will be revealed to you as you read and pray. *

*Know that we were NOT born this way. This myth was fashioned by the gay establishment as a basis for changing laws in favor of gay rights. *

*Again it works for their purposes, but it is biblically UNTRUE. There is no way that anyone, without an agenda, can come away from the bible with an endorsement by God of the gay lifestyle. Gay theology starts with an agenda [‘Let’s make the bible say gay is O.K.’] in order to arrive at its conclusions, but it is a lie.*


_Continued in next post..._


----------



## Shimmie (May 28, 2009)

*3. Do not resist God’s call on your life. Get alone with God and let Him minister the truth directly to you. That conviction you feel is a gift to keep you near the cross. If you keep resisting Him and hardening your heart, He will eventually stop calling you. You can then have a great time fulfilling all the fantasies of the flesh without feeling a thing, but what awaits you at the end of such a life? [Romans 2:28]*

*4. Know with certainty that you are loved by God exactly where you are and that your experiences are of great value for kingdom work. I had BEEN tired, but the enemy kept my mind trapped for years by convincing me that I could not be of any real use to God having lived as an openly gay publisher, but that was a lie.*

*5. Say Yes. That’s really all it takes to accept the truth which is accepting Jesus Christ. Pray this prayer of repentance with me now. “Lord, I’m coming to you because I believe your Word and I need your help. I can’t change myself, I’ve tried. Please forgive me for every thing I’ve done that did not glorify you. I believe that you ARE the Word, I believe that Jesus IS your son, I believe that He DIED for my sins, and BECAUSE I believe this, I AM NOW SAVED BY YOUR GRACE. Thank you for saving me! Amen.”*

*6. Make your salvation real. Keeping the good news of your personal salvation a secret is another trick the enemy uses to buy time as he tries to pull you back to your former life. We must believe with our hearts AND confess with our mouths. You don’t need to ‘out’ yourself but clobber the enemy by immediately sharing your testimony with SOMEONE about how the Lord has revealed the truth directly to you; about the level of joy and peace you now have which you could not reach without full repentance; about the welcomed change this brings in your life, and all the wonderful things He has done for you. [Romans 10:9]*

*7. Experience paradise NOW! Consult God first, then go ahead and live your life! Welcome new friendships, start that new venture, expand your experiences, obtain nice things, just don’t put them before God. Enjoy your life to a new degree, without the burden of sin AND with the confidence of ALL of God’s promises on your side! It is totally possible to live for God in this present age and enjoy yourself immensely. When I say live for God I mean totally ‘sold out’ for God. But you cannot be ‘sold out’ for God and live a gay/lesbian lifestyle at the same time. [Titus 2:11-12] *

*It’s possible to have a BETTER time than you did in the clubs, in the parks, BETTER than all those secret encounters with folks whose names you’ve long forgotten, BETTER than your long-term relationship, BETTER than all your priceless possessions, BETTER than money! Most of us have experienced some of this AND WE WERE STILL MISERABLE. But thanks to God’s mercy and saving grace we don’t have to wait years and years to get to heaven to experience paradise. The earth is the Lord’s, the fullness thereof, the world, and they that dwell therein. Enjoy God’s earth, now. [Psalms 24:1]*

*8. Walk Carefully or ‘circumspectly’ as the scriptures describe. This is about being careful to keep your spirit clean and fresh. Prayer, along with reading and hearing the Word AND seeking ways to apply it to your daily life is the way to STAY saved and delivered from any sinful habit. *

*Isn’t it interesting that we sometimes give our garments of clothing more care than we give our very souls. When we put on an outfit, we’re so careful not to lean against anything that might soil it. We protect it while we’re eating so as not to get a spot on it. We sit in such a way to prevent it from wrinkling. Treat your soul’s salvation with at least this much care. [Ephesians 5:15-16]*

*9. Have fellowship with believers. We know that the church has largely failed gays and lesbians by not being a welcoming place for those who have sought spiritual change. The invitation to ‘come as you are’ seems to be extended to everyone but us. However God has people everywhere who are open, real and willing to walk out with you. Ask the Lord to lead you to a loving, caring, bible-believing fellowship where you can be nurtured, be blessed, grow AND be a blessing. [Hebrews 10:25] *

*10. Stay in touch. We’d love to hear from you! If this article has helped you, please let us know. Also, if you’d like to share YOUR testimony with VENUS readers, email us at **[email protected]** or write The EVIDENCE Ministry, Inc., P. O. Box 353378, Palm Coast, FL 32135. Include your day and evening number.*


*---------------*

LHCF Members and others reading this post:  

I did not post this for controversy.    I implore you, *Please* pray for the hearts of gays to receive the love and redemption that God has for them. Pray even more for those who 'support' homosexuality, for this is only fueling the further destruction of the souls of homosexuals. The gay agenda is truly a work of human destruction and not construction nor is is life bearing eternally. 

Jesus died that gays too, would be free. I pray that this Ministry reaches the hearts of those who have lost their way and were unaware that they could find it and be set totally free. In Jesus' Name, Amen.


----------



## Crown (May 28, 2009)

Praise the LORD! AMEN!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (May 28, 2009)

Thank you for this timely message, Shimmie.

*Isa 55:10-11  "For as the rain cometh down, and the snow from heaven, and returneth not thither, but watereth the earth, and maketh it bring forth and bud, that it may give seed to the sower, and bread to the eater: So shall my word be that goeth forth out of my mouth: it shall not return unto me void, but it shall accomplish that which I please, and it shall prosper in the thing whereto I sent it."*


----------



## BeautifulFlower (May 28, 2009)

Thank you for this Shimmie!


----------



## Britt (May 28, 2009)

Wow, that was insightful... 

I'd like to know if she still has lesbian urges or does she date men now? How does it work when a gay person finds Christ and starts seeing the opposite sex? Are they still a homosexual deep down? Are they genuinely attracted to the opposite sex? ... Or, do they just forsake the homosexual urges for their Christian lifestyles?


----------



## Miss.Que (May 28, 2009)

IMHO I believe that homosexuality is like any other sin. Everyone has their own struggle. It may be drug/alcohol addiction, gossiping, other sexual impurities, gambling, etc. It is a struggle for anyone who is more suceptible to a certain sin. So why would it be any different for homosexuality? We must repent daily for our actions and thoughts. Overcoming any sinful habit is a challenge but we persevere because our beliefs.


----------



## firecracker (May 28, 2009)

Thanks Shimmie.  I am going to print this out and forward it to my daughter.  Now I need to go find that Supergirl thread you mentioned.  It probably will speak to my ole stank sins.


----------



## Shimmie (May 28, 2009)

The enemy is out there seeking whom he may devour.  Sex and love are the strongest urges/desires of human beings.   satan knows this and he has used so many deceptions and traumas to trap those who are living a gay lifestyle.  

It's not the gay individual that I take any issue with. Yet I do take issue with the agenda that is politically driven to make this lifestyle even more of a trap, not only for gays but also for society and humanity.  

This is not God's intent nor His eternal purpose for any human being.  

I find it quite interesting that the media does not and will not promote the redemption of gays as opposed to enforcing it.   There's trouble in this world, much trouble and only the grace of God can and will get us through it.   

My prayer is for each person to realize the true hope of their calling upon their lives.  To totally know the value of their humanity to God and that the ultimate pleasure in life is to know and dwell in the Holiness of God and to leave a lifestyle which was never, ever, intended for them.  

For those who truly love and support homosexuals, if you _truly love them_, then you will only want *God's Best* for them; not the lies of satan.


----------



## chicacanella (May 29, 2009)

*Oh God is so real and is able to redeem anyone through the blood of Jesus Christ! I know because I saw this young woman that was homosexual at my church be delivered. It was so powerful because she came under the annointing of a young prophet named Brian Carne and he called out the spirit and spoke to something that happened to her when she was younger. He said there was a yolk on her mind and then he put his hand on her stomach and then her mind and she was moving all funny like kind of bucking up and down. Then she started crying.  But the annointing destroys the yolk. She was led in faith and now, God is going to use her mightily for his kindgdom. I claim it in the name of  Jesus Christ.*


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (May 29, 2009)

Miss.Que said:


> IMHO I believe that homosexuality is like any other sin. Everyone has their own struggle. It may be drug/alcohol addiction, gossiping, other sexual impurities, gambling, etc. It is a struggle for anyone who is more suceptible to a certain sin. So why would it be any different for homosexuality? We must repent daily for our actions and thoughts. Overcoming any sinful habit is a challenge but we persevere because our beliefs.



I agree.  Forgive me...I am not trying to go against Shimmie's intentions at all.  And I know she doesn't want opposition in this thread, but gay actions (acted upon) differ from gay tendancies (desired).  I think the latter never goes away.  It can become repressed.  And there are those born with this tendancy.    It's not exactly "divorcing" the scripture.  In the so-called "old" Testament or the Bible, G-d is condemning the action of it.  He knew the world is so-called imperfect and that the tendancy or desire would exist.  I believe that it exists in a myriad of ways.  They are those who are actually "gay" and have always been.  There are some who have been molested and have "become" gay at some point.  It's the act of sodomy that is the sin, not necessarily the desire.  Hemaphrodites (of course, those appearing one sex externally).?  Condemning the sin shouldn't make one condemn the person


----------



## chicacanella (May 29, 2009)

GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I said:


> I agree. Forgive me...I am not trying to go against Shimmie's intentions at all. And I know she doesn't want opposition in this thread, but gay actions (acted upon) differ from gay tendancies (desired). I think the latter never goes away. It can become repressed.


 

*I disagree and believe this is another lie of the enemy to make people think there will always have desires like this. And perhaps you didn't know but this is what he wants to make people think. No matter how much they try that they will still have the desires but God himself is saying that this is a lie. See, it is not just the outward actions that God looks at but He he also looks at the Heart. Just because someone is not acting on their desires doesn't make it right. God wants to bring us to a point as human beings that we are constantly being changed from glory to glory.  Yes, the enemy wants people to believe: Well, what's the point of walking around still having these same desires but just not acting on them. But I'm here to declare that whether it is fornication, adultery, gossiping, whatever. God will give you a new heart and a new spirit and continually change you from glory to glory to the point where you will not struggle with whatever you may be struggling with. It won't happen overnight mostlikely for most people, but when God changes it is a process. *

*God said in His word which doesn't return unto Him void.*

*Ezekiel 36:26*
*I will give you a new heart and put a new spirit in you. I will remove your stubborn hearts and give you obedient hearts.*

*Hebrews 8:10*

*"FOR THIS IS THE COVENANT THAT I WILL MAKE WITH THE HOUSE OF ISRAEL AFTER THOSE DAYS, SAYS THE LORD: I WILL PUT MY LAWS INTO THEIR MINDS, AND I WILL WRITE THEM ON THEIR HEARTS. AND I WILL BE THEIR GOD, AND THEY SHALL BE MY PEOPLE.*

*Matthew 15:11*
*It is not what goes into the mouth that makes a person unclean. It is what comes out of the mouth that makes a person unclean."*


*16:7  But the LORD said to Samuel, "Do not consider his appearance or his 
height, for I have rejected him. The LORD does not look at the things man 
looks at. Man looks at the outward appearance, but the LORD looks at the 
heart."*


The desires of a man come from his heart and from it flow the well springs of life.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (May 29, 2009)

chicacanella said:


> *I disagree and believe this is another lie of the enemy to make people think there will always have desires like this. And perhaps you didn't know but this is what he wants to make people think. No matter how much they try that they will still have the desires but God himself is saying that this is a lie. See, it is not just the outward actions that God looks at but He he also looks at the Heart. Just because someone is not acting on their desires doesn't make it right. God wants to bring us to a point as human beings that we are constantly being changed from glory to glory.  Yes, the enemy wants people to believe: Well, what's the point of walking around still having these same desires but just not acting on them. But I'm here to declare that whether it is fornication, adultery, gossiping, whatever. God will give you a new heart and a new spirit and continually change you from glory to glory to the point where you will not struggle with whatever you may be struggling with. It won't happen overnight mostlikely for most people, but when God changes it is a process. *
> 
> *God said in His word which doesn't return unto Him void.*
> 
> ...




I comprehend your points on homosexuality.  I'm actually pointing to at least 2 diff. types of gay people or activity.  The original order has changed in the world...there is disease, there are conditions people suffer, there is gayness.  I'm not talking about wanting to screw anything that moves...I'm talking about the desire and the attraction to the same sex...(it's not always about genitals) by people BORN with the tendancy.  I'm not talking about 'ho's' that will shtoop anything that breathes life.  And I do comprehend about evil desires being inside the heart.  Sorry, but there is a Church older than yours (that is not meant as a slight at all...I don't know how else to describe what I mean) and it's come to conclude that the tendancy for this particular thing (natural attraction...not talking about lust and whatnot) is not the sin...but the action of it.  There are Orthodox Jewish organizations that also work with gays...to help them avoid the actions of so they can live a Torah-observant (bible observant) life.  This is a very deep issue and I hate to say it, but people are applying a very simplistic solution for it.  I'm not saying that G-d cannot deliver...I'm saying that it's multi-faceted .  Nope, not the devil's friend here...not at all.  I think it can be repressed and the actions completely stopped.  That won't necessarily make the gay person on the inside disappear.  I'm sorry if this appears harsh..I just don't know how else to describe what I mean.

A little question tacked on the end....why are there people born of two sexes?  I'm talking physically?  I know of several.  Did G-d make a mistake?  Or did the devil trick them into having the hormonal compositions and genitalia of both?  See what I mean?  What's their desire?  They should remain celibate (no marriage)?  I don't have answers other than to love them.  Believe me...I comprehend your point of view.  I just think it's ...well, kinda simplistic.  They are much more complicated than that.  In fact, I"ll move this discussion ....didn't mean to hijack Shimmie's thread.


----------



## chicacanella (May 29, 2009)

GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I said:


> I comprehend your points on homosexuality. I'm actually pointing to at least 2 diff. types of gay people or activity. The original order has changed in the world...there is disease, there are conditions people suffer, there is gayness. I'm not talking about wanting to screw anything that moves...I'm talking about the desire and the attraction to the same sex...(it's not always about genitals) by people BORN with the tendancy. I'm not talking about 'ho's' that will shtoop anything that breathes life. And I do comprehend about evil desires being inside the heart. Sorry, but there is a Church older than yours (that is not meant as a slight at all...I don't know how else to describe what I mean) and it's come to conclude that the tendancy for this particular thing (natural attraction...not talking about lust and whatnot) is not the sin...but the action of it. There are Orthodox Jewish organizations that also work with gays...to help them avoid the actions of so they can live a Torah-observant (bible observant) life. This is a very deep issue and I hate to say it, but people are applying a very simplistic solution for it. I'm not saying that G-d cannot deliver...I'm saying that it's multi-faceted . Nope, not the devil's friend here...not at all. I think it can be repressed and the actions completely stopped. That won't necessarily make the gay person on the inside disappear. I'm sorry if this appears harsh..I just don't know how else to describe what I mean.
> 
> A little question tacked on the end....why are there people born of two sexes? I'm talking physically? I know of several. Did G-d make a mistake? Or did the devil trick them into having the hormonal compositions and genitalia of both? See what I mean? What's their desire? They should remain celibate (no marriage)? I don't have answers other than to love them. Believe me...I comprehend your point of view. I just think it's ...well, kinda simplistic. They are much more complicated than that. In fact, I"ll move this discussion ....didn't mean to hijack Shimmie's thread.


 

*The scriptueres speak for themselves and the only thing I can tell you as a Christian is to go to God in the name of His son Jesus Christ as a disciple of Jesus Christ and ask him to give you revelation. At this point, I've said what I know to be true and going tit for tat and this for that is not in my plans and though it sounds blunt, I can't help you if you don't agree. Only God can do that.*


----------



## Shimmie (May 30, 2009)

chicacanella said:


> *I disagree and believe this is another lie of the enemy to make people think there will always have desires like this. And perhaps you didn't know but this is what he wants to make people think. No matter how much they try that they will still have the desires but God himself is saying that this is a lie. *
> 
> *See, it is not just the outward actions that God looks at but He he also looks at the Heart. Just because someone is not acting on their desires doesn't make it right. God wants to bring us to a point as human beings that we are constantly being changed from glory to glory. *
> 
> ...


 


chicacanella said:


> *The scriptueres speak for themselves and the only thing I can tell you as a Christian is to go to God in the name of His son Jesus Christ as a disciple of Jesus Christ and ask him to give you revelation. At this point, I've said what I know to be true and going tit for tat and this for that is not in my plans and though it sounds blunt, I can't help you if you don't agree. Only God can do that.*


Thank you, Chica...   

It has been placed upon my heart to not just disagree with the gay lifestyle, but to speak life into those who are gay, instead.  Why call it wrong and then not show that there are answers and help for those who want to be free.   

Chica, in your post you are speaking to someone out there who may have read this thread and then may be giving up on the hope of God's calling upon their life.   Your post has cast out the doubt that God has help for them.    You allowed God to use you to come to someone's desperate rescue. 

The entire purpose of this thread is *not *to cast doubt upon redemption for those who want to be free from a gay life and/or thoughts or same sex attractions.   There is definitely loving compassionate, honest, and private, and respectable help for him or her, no matter who they are. 

God is no respector of persons.  Anyone who calls upon Him, He will in no wise cast out.  Be they gay or straight, God will not turn away from anyone who wants to be set totally free.   

Whoever is reading this information, please, please do not give up on yourselves or a loved one who is in a homosexual lifestyle.  God has people and help in place for you and He will see you through and never leave you nor forsake you.   You have people who care and who are praying for you to be set free and live in perfect peace.   There is no condemnation, only those who care and are open to help you.  

http://www.narth.com/menus/positionstatements.html


----------



## Hotmommak (May 30, 2009)

I wasn't going to post this, but, Shimmie, you are right on time...God is using you!  (I'm sure you already know this though!)   Anyway, my sister recently called me and told me that she has a girlfriend.  Her girlfriend is the drummer at the church she has been attending.

I KNOW my sister...I don't think this is her...My sisters and I were sexually abused by our stepfather.  I never knew that she was until she called me last week to share her "news".  My sisters and I have a Christian background and know what the bible states about homosexuality.  She doesn't want my mother and step-father (not the one that molested us) to know b/c she knows they will go to the bible.  She is also afraid that my other sister will say something to church members and her gf will not be a drummer.

I don't know what to do but pray for her.  She knows what is right, and she's running from it.  She was also raped by one of our uncles (married to our aunt).  He convinced her he loved her...long story...and her most recent relationship was physically abusive.  I truly feel that since she's been hurt by men, she feels that her only option is to "try women".  I felt this was the best place to  post this in hopes that everyone's prayers will also fall on my sister.

I don't want to come at her with condemnation and scripture b/c I'm not in a position to do that.  I live with my fiance.  I know that sin is sin and I feel that it is hypocritical to come at her regarding the speck in her eye when there's a beam in mine.  I just feel so strongly that this is not HER, and that it's not what SHE really wants.  

I don't know anything about the other girl, but I am hoping that she can be delivered from this as well.

Thanks to everyone, in advance!


----------



## Shimmie (May 30, 2009)

Hotmommak said:


> I wasn't going to post this, but, Shimmie, you are right on time...God is using you! (I'm sure you already know this though!) Anyway, my sister recently called me and told me that she has a girlfriend. Her girlfriend is the drummer at the church she has been attending.
> 
> I KNOW my sister...I don't think this is her...My sisters and I were sexually abused by our stepfather. I never knew that she was until she called me last week to share her "news". My sisters and I have a Christian background and know what the bible states about homosexuality. She doesn't want my mother and step-father (not the one that molested us) to know b/c she knows they will go to the bible. She is also afraid that my other sister will say something to church members and her gf will not be a drummer.
> 
> ...


You are a very brave woman of God and I am praying with you for your sister, whom I know you love very deeply and will never turn away from her.   Always let her know that.  

Your sister will know that your love for her is her strength and she will be able to lean upon your love and the love that God has for her.   She is hurting very deeply and satan is using her hurt to his advantage. 

This website has so much information and help for those in a gay lifestyle.  And they are Ministries that allow the persons who seek help to retain their dignity and self respect.  No one is being attacked nor bashed for the situation that life has placed them in.   

God is changing my heart to not just say homosexality is wrong, but to also research and share the help that is there for those who wish to helped, renewed, have new hope and change and to help them understand how this happened to them.  There are true answers and loving answers so that no one will feel ashamed or abandoned.  

Gays know that they are in sin; no has ever shared with them out to be free from it.   And this is everyone's fault.  Especially the media, gay supporters, our crooked government, the gay agenda who is in rebellion against God, and the Church who can help gays the most.

Help is there and I am going to post every website and resource that I can locate just to help those who have been searching for it.


----------



## Hotmommak (May 31, 2009)

I just wanted to come back to this one and thank you!  I have read some of your previous posts concerning homosexuality, and while I didn't nec. disagree with you, I do see a definite change in your tone and direction concerning sharing the truth.


----------



## Shimmie (May 31, 2009)

Hotmommak said:


> I just wanted to come back to this one and thank you! I have read some of your previous posts concerning homosexuality, and while I didn't nec. disagree with you, I do see a definite change in your tone and direction concerning sharing the truth.


 
You are such a sweetheart, I can only hope that I do not fail anyone whom God has sent me to Minister to.  

My heart is still not in agreement with the gay agenda (marriage, school system teaching the lifestyle to our children as young as 5 years old, etc.), but I cannot ignore the hearts of those who have a heart for God and for life itsself and for their families and loved ones who love them so much and seek their freedom from homosexuality.  

If nothing more, that God sent me here to speak to you alone, for your beloved sister and her friend, than so be it.  I'm not backing down.  I can't neither do I want to.  If I'm going to fight this, I may as well fight all the way.   I fear no man, and I don't quit.  

Hotmommak, will you forgive the harshness that I've expressed in my previous threads and posts?  

I promise you that it was never directed towards any one person who is gay, but it's just the 'push' of it into society and how society and the government is pushing for something that should never be.  That's what I've always fought against, the gay agenda, not any gay persons; instead the spirit of it which is trying to prevail over the Will of God.   This is still God's earth and God's grace and total provision that we all live upon, and if nothing else all persons gay and straight, should be humble before God and respect Him.  

The Bible tells us that in the last days, that men and women would be involved in the unnatural use of their bodies, yet God never said that we, as His people were to allow it to prevail or take over.   He just said that it would exist and nothing more.   We, as Christians, His children, have been commanded by God to 'occupy' (take rule, take authority of, to master this earth) until He comes. 

When He comes, gays have a right to be ready for Him to be taken up with all of those who have chosen to follow Jesus and not the spirit of this world. 

No matter what you see me fire off at in this forum, you have my promise that my heart is for and with you and your sister, and others like them.   

I will always pray _for and with_ your family, even your sister's friend.   I can only imagine the fears that they share which is beyond the 'relationship' which has transpired between them.   My heart and prayers are for them to find and keep their way, separate from this lifestyle and to give their total surrender unto God who is waiting to forever embrace them, with all of His love and salvation and to set them completely free for all eternity.

God bless you, "Little Sister", stay strong and precious in the heart and sight of God.  Love your sister always; even if her world falls against her, love her and let no one come between you.  

I can't help but sense that a wall may be about to crumble, but it will not crush her.  God has her covered and it will be His way of setting her free.   Sometimes a wall has to fall from before us, to enable us to see the other side of life that God has prepared for us.   

_God makes all the crooked places straight, the high places low, and crushes into dust the gates of iron. _

Let her know that you will never leave her, never will God.  

_From Psalm 23:_

_Yay though I walk through the valley of the shadow of death, I will fear no evil, for thou art with me; thy rod and thy staff, they comforteth me.  Thou prepareth a table before me in the presence of mine enemies.  _

_Thou annointest my head with oil; my cup runneth over.  Surely Goodness and Mercy shall follow me, all the days of my life.  And I will dwell in the House of the Lord.............'Forever'.  _

_Amen and Amen.... _

For your sister :Rose:


----------

